# dk45s ip



## potatohillguy (Jun 8, 2016)

can any one help me. Had 3 teeth missing on gear in IP rotated gear and reinstalled also checked the 3 other gears nothing broke. When i started my tractor it started at full throttle had to cut fuel supply to stop engine. Any ideas on why it was at full throttle when it started. thanks potatohillguy also heavy black smoke out of exaust


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy taterhillguy,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

What do you mean when you say you "rotated" the gear and reinstalled? I think you mean you replaced the gear?

Those 3 teeth broke off for a reason. Probably something jammed inside the pump. Started at full throttle....sounds like the governor is damaged. 

Take the pump to a diesel shop and have it checked out.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I found the following post on the internet written by *ritcheyvs*

"For those considering a Kioti tractor: Most owners are very satisfied with their tractors but be aware that several current owners have experienced injection pump failures. Based on posts on the owner-operator forum, this problem seems to effect 2005-2008 models. A new IP is costly (vicinity of $1000-2000) so this is not a trivial repair. The typical symptom is: tractor runs fine but won't restart after the engine is shut down. In several cases the cause was verified to be broken teeth on the gears and rack inside the injection pump. I don't recall cases where Kioti provided "out-of-warranty" assistance."


----------



## deputyrpa (Aug 1, 2011)

The injector pump has to be timed with the engine.


----------

